# Daniel 9:24.27



## Carl Copsey (May 1, 2018)

Hi there!

I'm looking for amy sermons or teaching/lectures that give am objective view of this section of scripture. Doing research. 

Any ideas? Thanks! 

Sent from my SCH-I545PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 2, 2018)

What do you mean by "objective view?" Just about any teacher of this portion is bound to have some thought as to what it means, and what it doesn't mean. Most, I imagine, will tell the reader/hearer what his opinion is; some might offer various interpretations without expressing their conviction.

Here is a page of print resources, and there are audio files on this site as well.
https://www.monergism.com/topics/sermon-manuscripts-mp3s-scripture/daniel

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

